# Taurus 608



## Bad03xtreme

I am looking to purchase a Taurus .357 Magnum for home protection. I have decided I want a revolver for safety purposes and I wanted something with some kick so I decided on the Taurus 608. I have heard that when shooting with .38 bullets it has the recoil of a .22 so I think my finance could handle it. I can't decide on the 4" or 6" barrel though so I was looking for some advice on the gun and where to purchase one. Thanks!!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy

The 4" model of any make of revolver is about as well balanced as it gets. So far as recoil from .38s it is light compared to full house .357s. You said you wanted it for a house/range gun and that would be a perfect choice. I would take a good look at the Ruger GP-100 before I made my mind up. For maybe a few dollars more you will have a gun that your grandson will thank you for some day. Good luck.


----------



## Bad03xtreme

Thanks for the advice, I will check out the Ruger before I purchase anything. I was leaning towards the Taurus because of the 8 rounds it holds. -Thanks


----------



## Snowman

Bad03xtreme said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will check out the Ruger before I purchase anything. I was leaning towards the Taurus because of the 8 rounds it holds. -Thanks


For home defense this may be a good choice because 8 > 6. I have a GP100 with a 6" barrel, myself. Strictly for protection the Taurus may be the way to go, but I'll say this: there's no tougher gun than a Ruger and it will drive tacks!


----------



## big dutchman

i will vouch for the rugers as well. they make an extremelt reliable gun. i would trust a 5 or 6 shot ruger over any taurus 8 shot.


----------



## Magicmanmb

Have both 608 4"and a Ruger SP101 3" my wife (5' 118) prefers the 608 just because of the weight both weapon and trigger pull. See if you can find a range or someone local that has one or both for rent or will let you borrow and try her with both, see which one she likes better


----------



## camogun

*looking for a good deal*

Have you tried auctionarms.com .I just purchased a Taurus 4" model 689 ss in .357 for $350.00 from this web site.It's in excellent condition and cheaper than if I bought it new.They also have plenty of Ruger,S&W and Colt handguns.Also just about anyhing else you may be looking for.I'll update you on this purchase in a couple of weeks after I get back home from the road.I will take the ccw class for my permit at that time as well.You might want to check auctionarms website out,you may find a good deal.See you later.


----------



## Bad03xtreme

I was looking on auction arms and found a ROSSI MODEL 972 that was similar to the 608. I don't know much about the Rossi models are they a decent brand?


----------



## greenjeans

Taurus now owns Rossi. Have only had one Rossi and it was a good revolver. Probably wouldn't want to buy one to shoot 1000 rounds per month, but I think for the occasional target shooter, they would be ok.


----------



## Python1969

Just curious; what did you decide to purchase Bad03xtreme?

I was looking at the 608SS4 and found the trigger, both SA and DA to be smoother than a 686 I was also looking at.


----------

